# Zwilling Henckels Twin Pro knives found at discount store....



## buckeye_hunter (Nov 2, 2009)

So, sometimes I can't pass up a bargain...

I was at T-J-Maxx over the weekend and, as is my usual, I checked out the odd assortment of cooking equipment.  It is always kinda "hit and miss", but sometimes I find something that I really "need".  I mean, where else can I find 4 round 4" baking dishes for a buck each?

I really didn't need knives, but I rationalized that I found some decent knives at a decent price.  And, my kids are developing an interest in cooking, so I could alway give these knives to them if I didn't really like them.  After all, they're Henckels.  In fact, they're Zwilling J A Henckels Twin Pro.  In my moment of weekness, I plunked down $150 for a 7" Santoku (32157-180), an 8" slicing knife (32150-200), and an 8" chef's knife (32151-200).  The T-J-Maxx label indicated that I should compare the T-J-Maxx price $49.99 to $120.

Earlier this evening, I sat down at the internet to find out what the "world" thought about my new knives and whether I got a bargain.  The problem is, I can't find anything on Twin Pro knives.  Everything I found is about Twin Pro "S".

I am therefore assuming that these are a discontinued model, which is just fine with me.  But I really thought I would find some info.

Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

The various flavors of that chain (marshals, tj maxx, and home goods) have carried the Henckels and Wustof brands off and on for a while now, and one of the local ones here has even had Shuns and Ken Onions lately, but it is always hit or miss, and you have to look closely to be sure your getting first quality.

Though the main ones the offer are the lower cost models and they seem to have those often I have picked up a couple of Pro-S and Four Star knives in the past, and a couple were even on clearance. I have also passed on some because of handle fit, and blurred stamping on the blades.

This seems to be true of other discount retailer as well.

Funny thing is that I have purchased others at similar prices at Macy's when they had them on clearance.

I have seen the Twin Pro you purchased, but have no idea on the place there are in the line up.

Have you used them yet? If so what do you think about them?


----------



## buckeye_hunter (Nov 2, 2009)

I have only used the slicing knife so far.  I loved the feel of the handle and the balance of the knife.  I used it to carve a turkey breast.  It didn't seem very sharp out of the box.  I plan to sharpen it soon and use over the Christmas Holidays.  I have a bone-in rib roast on order!

My initial impressions of the chef's knife is that it may lighter than I prefer.  The blade is not nearly as wide as the blade on my 8" Wosthof Classic.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

They will not be as heavy as the other German chef knives because not only is there a difference in the size of the blade, but the Twin Pro's do not have a bolster or finger guard.

Maybe someone who knows more about this exact model will chime in with more info, but from what I have been able to see these seem to be some sort of way to bridge a gap between the Professional S and the lower cost Spain and various international models they have been producing to compete with the lower end "designer" label products etc. It is only a guess and cant guarantee it is even close lol.

Does make sense though as making lighter blades in the German plant would reduce cost without having the issues of plants in china.


----------



## buckeye_hunter (Nov 2, 2009)

My wife and I went to the mall yesterday to Christmas shop and I decided to return the knives. I didn't really need them and T-J-Maxx has a 30 return policy. I will wait til I find knives that I really want and can pass on to my kids.

We blew the money on a great dinner! See my review in the "Restaurant Dining Experiences" forum.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

buckeye_hunter said:


> My wife and I went to the mall yesterday to Christmas shop and I decided to return the knives. I didn't really need them and T-J-Maxx has a 30 return policy. I will wait til I find knives that I really want and can pass on to my kids.
> 
> We blew the money on a great dinner! See my review in the "Restaurant Dining Experiences" forum. eaeaeeeeee
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Personally I can not see anything wrong with a good meal and even more so when someone else did all the work 

Too bad I did not know that was your plan as I just sold off most all of my Henckels Pro-S, and some were never even used.


----------



## nuts (Feb 28, 2011)

They are a japanese market item.If you go to Henkels website and use the country of Japan as you're location you'll find them listed.


----------

